# Show Reports?



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Do the Ped Pet judges put up show reports?

I have been onto the GCCF site, and the show Willow was in is on there, but the judge who judged her isn't, and I can't find a report for her - or any reports from that particular judge.

Is this normal?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It's not normal, no. Judges have up to a month to submit their reports, after which time you need to either write to the judge direct or involve the GCCF. You could mention to the show manager first in case the judge has had an illness or the like which has prevented them from reporting, but other than that, you need to let the GCCF know I'm afraid.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Bare in mind.... Judges only post reports on open classes, they don't HAVE to report on misc classes, some do, but most don't. And it has to be within 4 weeks, however even that is a struggle for some.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Ped pet HHP Judges don't have to do a write up. That's what I was told anyway.  Pay the same, get treated differently which is why I gave up with ped pets. Ask Carol Many Cats, she will know.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

you can of course email the judge and ask to email you a report.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd presume that any judge at a show, whether pedigree or HHP, would have to abide by the same rules which state that a judge must submit a report within a month of the show.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

thats what i thought..

but some still dont.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I would try to contact them to ask for feedback. I think it's nice to hear about coat and condition etc


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think I will email the club tomorrow.

His name isnt in the list of judges that have posted reports, or the list that have their own websites for reports - and I know he exists because I talked to him!!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Any joy McWillow?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Go on gccf, show reports, then report by judge, see if he on that list


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

I waited months for one report and it never came. So I complained and the GCCF said they would look in to it. Weeks went by.

Then I heard from a seasoned show goer that this Judge had not written reports for years! She was elderly and so they let her get away with it I assume. But what is the point of showing if you get no formal feedback? And after all, show goers pay enough so are entitled to a decent report I believe.

Anyway eventually the GCCF got back to me to say the Jusge was ill and no report would be sent.

Most Judges do get their reports out quickly and they are usually decent write ups. Some judges reports are better than others. One seems to write more or less the same for every cat i noted! Maybe essay writing was not their strong point at school.


----------

